# Iui postponed



## LucyLee (Oct 28, 2003)

Hello girls,
I was supposed to be having my first attempt at IUI this Thursday but when I went for my final scan today my follicles were only 12-14mm and the consultant wanted them to be at least 18mm so she said it wasn't worth going ahead with the insemination on Thursday. 

As it was our first go, it was trial and error with the level of drugs but lucklily this doesn't count as a proper go.  and we still have 3 attempts with super-ovulation IUI.

I have to have a further injection tomorrow and go back for a scan on Friday - that way they will know for next time how much drugs we need.

Good news is that I have 3 eggs ready to pop so she said lots of babydancing this weekend once I have given the injection to make me ovulate  - one of DH's little swimmers surely has a chance of reaching one of 3 eggs 

I feel fine about it really and am going to make the most of this weekend!! Hopefully we will go ahead next month but I suppose it may be late Dec / Jan now.

Lucy
x


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear your IUI was postponed Lucy.

Have fun with your dh this weekend....you never know! 

Good luck.

Leni x


----------



## tjb (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Lucy,
Good luck with your 3 egger!!!
you have the fun and best part now a ha ha 
Dont quote me on this but i was told by a nurse at torbay hospital that as long as you havn't had the insemination part done it dosnt count as a go!! 
know mater how far you are 1st 2nd or 3rd.
May be its diff at diff hospitals. Dont know any way like i say a very very good luck to you. tjb x


----------



## LucyLee (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Leni & tjb for your good wishes.
My ovaries are really aching today - I usually get a bit of ache but now I know there are 3 I'm sure its worse!

Lucy
x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Lucylee

Sorry to hear about your postponed cycle - it's a killer eh? I had my last one postponed cos I had too many follies and they thought there was too high a risk of a multiple pregnancy! Thankfully, as you say, these abandoned cycles don't count! I am on my third cycle, second insemination and am now on the 2ww. Due to test on 27th of this month!

Love and good luck to all you ladies in the same boat!!!

Take care.

Karen xxx


----------



## Rachel-J (Nov 30, 2003)

Lucy Lee

I also had my IUI postponed this month. (dec)

I was on my second attempt of IUI, first attempt went ok. My follies just scrapped through for size and not many. This time they upped the dose, so my body was very slow working then suddenly my follies incresed and I had too many!!  So the insemination was cancelled  Have to wait now till Feb to start again. 2 days before xmas my follies were hurting thought I maybe overstimulated, so went to bed and rested hoping the pain would go away  Luckily for me it did.
One consellation was that I could drink over xmas 

Hope all is well with you, and everything works out soon.

Rachel (Coops)


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Rachel,

Welcome to FF!

Sorry to hear your IUI was abandoned. That happened to me too back in May. I was devastated but like Chick says time does heal and you will move on to your next go.

Wishing you much luck.

Laine x


----------



## LucyLee (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Have just had scan today and have at least 2 good size follies (plus quite a few small ones)so am going ahead with HCG injection tonight and insemination on Thursday. Am nervous and excited!! 
Will let you know how I get on.
Lucy
x

p.s. - my ovaries are aching so much!!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Lucy,

Wishing you lots of luck!

Laine x


----------

